# رسائل دكتوراة وماجستير للتحميل من جامعة (البعث!!) السورية



## إسلام علي (5 مارس 2010)

http://researches.albaath-univ.edu.sy/Default.aspx
بترول 
http://researches.albaath-univ.edu.sy/Default.aspx
جيلوجيا
http://researches.albaath-univ.edu.sy/Default.aspx
جيوفزياء

نسأل الله ان تُستغل فيما يُرضيه


----------



## GeoOo (7 مارس 2010)

مشكور أخى الكريم


----------



## راشد البلوشي (7 مارس 2010)

teslaammmmmmmmmmmmm yal'3ali


----------



## إسلام علي (8 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي أحمد رسول (8 مارس 2010)

Thank you


----------



## إسلام علي (3 أبريل 2010)

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أبو محمد الزير (5 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا
عمل جيد


----------



## hana_mj (11 أبريل 2010)

يسلموووووووووووووووو


----------



## samirgeop (2 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## bshar99e (3 مايو 2010)

جزيت خيرا وجميع المسلمين


----------

